# Pro Advice desperately needed



## lithodude (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I have a power issue 
This is a boat install and some advice on how to hookup the power from 4 batteries would be greatly appreciated. I have the batteries hooked up through two (2) separate perko switches with one bank of two batteries feeding the main starting batteries like a jump start booster. The amp power supply wire (4 guage) feeds off the starting battery perco switch. This does not work!  my amps sound great but go into protection mode after 30 seconds, even with all 4 batteries on.

Any advice on how to do it right? isolators, relays or chargers or 14V batteries, capacitor? Wire gauge and connectors?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I'm no bat-tery (hotlink avoidance) guy, but let's talk about those amps going into protect. After the 30 seconds into play measure the input DC voltage. This is going to tell you a lot.

How are you loading the amplifiers? What impedance? A boat is the LAST place you want to run lower impedances due to the heat, the possibility of low DC voltage, battery life, and the amount of time you are running it.


----------



## lithodude (Mar 7, 2010)

4 channel mac running 4 clarion 6x9s
4 channel audison running 2 10" subs
All 4 ohm
4 gauge wire running from perco switch to 3 way combiner, then two 4 guage wires running to amps.
Same for the negative wire running from the battery post.
10 gauge speaker wire
Could the cheap Walmart marine batteries be the issue? (they are all brand new) I like 'em because they give me a free replacement every year.


----------

